# Very unhappy with vise



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Used my Axminster carving vise on two occasions now and I'm seriously unhappy with it to the point I'm ringing them and sending it back. It has a horizontal rotate which is locked off using a bar, but no matter how hard I tighten it, and I'm an ex-weight lifter @ 6'3", it spins loose, especially when using a mallet.

In England we don't exactly have a great selection of vises that can be attached to my aluminium step up bench, the Veritas is one but it doesn't quite convince me, so I'm in a bit of a fix. Axminster have just released this version which is a copy of the Narex one which is a copy of one at Dick Fine Tools which our carving club leader uses but I'm still unsure.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/29570/s/axminster-trade-carver-vice-102627/

Any suggestions on one that can be permanently fixed?


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

In fact, I'm not sure I'm a relief carver, I think I'd just like to do some good walking stick handles, so if anyone has a suggestion for a good topper vise I'd appreciate it.

I have found this which has promise:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001HBS0I0


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

As I said before make your own


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah Sitckie my love, if only were so simple! Well actually it probably is but I think I have a solution so cunning you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope they make it right for you. Nothing more frustrating than a tool that doesn't do the job it's designed for. Don't give up on carving just because of a faulty vise.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I use a record vice I bought a couple of years ago never had a problem with it.
The hobby vice your looking at , I would have thought it flimsy and doubt it would stand up for using a mallet and chisels ,
I would try ebay but get a good carvers vice. I do have a vice similar to the one your looking at it isn't up to the job for use as a carving vice .It has been handy for a few odd jobs but never use it for carving
But as stickie said it isn't difficult to make one ,plans are available for them on the net


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This may be of some help It is a detail plan for a relief carving bench.

http://www.wwwoodcarver.com/tipstechniques/buildingacarvingbench.html

I have this vise and I believe it is the best vise I have ever had. I have it attached to a block of wood that lets me clamp it any where.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQi3dBMsoxc


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

As stated I use the Record one, purchased after seeing othe carving club members use them for their portability and gigidness, and UK made, see attachment.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

@ Rodney - Axminster are a good company who accepted the return without question and will be refunding my money next week.

@ Cobalt - well for £15 I just ordered the thing as it will come I useful when doing bits of diy at home. I certainly wouldn't use a mallet on it but a guy at the club uses one I'm sure for his toppers when he does chisel only work.

@ CV3 - the Eli vise looks great but is just a little out of my league financially these days!

@ Gloops - yes I have seen those and it may happen. On another forum a carver suggested an engineers vice with swivel base, which has possibilities especially when coupled with the Stanley vice if it is any good for ME!

Here's the thing though, years ago I was a vaguely and slightly known street photographer/photo journalist, but until I arrived at that genre of photography I tried many different forms, and thus it may be with carving.

One thing I know is I cannot do any mallet work at home, the only place I can work is in the entrance hall and it echoes through the house and makes me unpopular! I do need however to carve some handles and toppers for my sticks which for the most part I will be able to do "by hand", certainly not requiring the bosting out of large chunks of wood from some relief carving.

I'm going to take the heat out of the equation by going to carving club this week and just chatting to the stick guys and thinking just where I want to go and need to go with it, then I will make a decision on what to buy.
Thanks for all your input gents, as always there are many ways to skin a cat, but the main thing is we have a good chat and share some knowledge and opinions.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.tiranti.co.uk/EdgeImpactShop/subcategory.php?Subcategory=19&Content=Holding+Devices

This is a proper carving vice will take mallet work
But you can easily make one ive had this for 20years plus some


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Stickie said:


> http://www.tiranti.co.uk/EdgeImpactShop/subcategory.php?Subcategory=19&Content=Holding+Devices
> 
> This is a proper carving vice will take mallet work
> But you can easily make one ive had this for 20years plus some
> ...


It's a grand bit of kit Stickie but I haven't got the thick part of £200! I'll arrive at a solution eventually, and thanks for your input.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, I hear what you say about hand carving toppers, this is my preferred method and did mainly knife carving and even though using Lime I do occasionally come up against a large internal "knot" these are very hard and dangerous for a knife and therefore have to fit to revert to the carving vice used outside mounted on my workmate which I straddle for stability when using mallet and chisels, or alternatively as I have learned with age - use a dremmel, Foredom etc. as can also be used outside and in hand. ( spend most of the summer months at the caravan so all carving during this period is done outside). happy vice hunting. ps the little yellow Stanley one is only good for light work.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Gloops said:


> Hi, I hear what you say about hand carving toppers, this is my preferred method and did mainly knife carving and even though using Lime I do occasionally come up against a large internal "knot" these are very hard and dangerous for a knife and therefore have to fit to revert to the carving vice used outside mounted on my workmate which I straddle for stability when using mallet and chisels, or alternatively as I have learned with age - use a dremmel, Foredom etc. as can also be used outside and in hand. ( spend most of the summer months at the caravan so all carving during this period is done outside). happy vice hunting. ps the little yellow Stanley one is only good for light work.


Morning Gloops, yeah the little Stanley vice arrived yesterday and it's a nobby little thing, as they say. I would not expect to use it for mallet work but I've seen one used for holding a topper being shaped with palm gouges and sanding so it will have its uses somewhere, and at £15 it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you had a look at this? It might get you by until you can get a better one.

http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/1496-carving-vise/

Rodney


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Rodney, I'll have a refund from Axminster by next Wednesday so then it's just a matter of choosing another one. I'm very tempted by the Record Power that Gloops uses, I think it will do everything that I want for both toppers and some small shallow relief stuff. It's a good price which leaves more cash for some decent chisels.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I use the same vice as gloops been happy with it .Its handy to clamp to the bench and take it out the way when finished .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Lol999,

When making toppers be it a carving or more standard type , crook cardigan etc. my first job after cutting the blank is to glue the studding joint rod in. this gives me something to hold in a vice, on the carving vice I opened up one of the mounting holes to 8mm (my std studding dia). which allows me to mount the blank to the carvers vice ( a piece of sacrificial wood is fitted twixt the two to prevent chisel damage) using a nut and spanner or wing nut if space allows.

A simple alternative to a carvers vice is a length of 2x1 with a 8mm hole, the topper can be fitted to this with a wing nut, then held in a standard vice an thus can be put into any orientation for working on.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do almost the same thing as Gloops. But I cut out some scrap of 3/4 inch plywood to fit the mounting plate, leaving a tag of one side to mount the topper to then skew it ti the plate.My vice cam with 2 mounting plates so I use the small one just for toppers.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Welll I took the plunge today and collected a Record vise same as Gloops and Cobalt use. I got it for the bargain price of £30, I've seen it at £60 and more elsewhere and whilst the proof of the pudding is in the carving I have to say it looks and feels sturdy enough for what I want at this stage.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It will serve you well .I am happy with mine.

I have just bought a set of marple chisels for £9 of EBay they just nee tidying up and should be ideal detail carving chisels


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That was good hunting £30 well done.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Record is a well respected name here in the States too. Nice get!

Rodney


----------

